# Steam Wand Pressure Gauge for Cremina



## aFiercePancake (Dec 8, 2013)

Hello all-

I thought about posting this to the Technical forum but thought I would start here.

I would like to make a temporary pressure gauge to mount on my Olympia Cremina's steam wand. I know Orphan Espresso sells one but would prefer to buy in the UK.

Any ideas where to source one or the parts?

Alternately, I got a crazy idea: Why not take a cheap tyre gauge, the type with extension hose, cut off the Shrader valve end and stick the hose onto the steam wand. Has anyone tried this?

TIA

Daniel


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

aFiercePancake said:


> Hello all-
> 
> I thought about posting this to the Technical forum but thought I would start here.
> 
> ...


Have you tried Londinium ? I believe they are Cremina stockists


----------

